# Drunk Mustang driver does donuts...and sets Tesla charger on fire!



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

This guy really must not have liked the idea of the Mach E. 

https://www.thedrive.com/news/31500...up-engine-and-sets-tesla-supercharger-on-fire

_That's exactly what happened at the Seaside Outlet Mall parking lot off Highway 101 in Seaside, Oregon, per InsideEVs. Driver Ricky Criss did so many donuts in his Ford Mustang that the engine caught fire, setting a nearby Tesla supercharging station ablaze with it. _


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I've been to that SC


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I travelled 3000 miles to see that supercharger!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

FRC said:


> I travelled 3000 miles to see that supercharger!


Hopefully you managed to see some other things while you were there...


----------

